# Salida a auriculares



## cosimani (Ene 19, 2006)

Necesito hacer una conexión desde una salida a auriculares de una Palm hacia una central telefónica. Es decir, un cable con un plug de auriculares en una punta y una ficha telefónica RJ11 en la otra. La idea es enviar tonos DTMF generados por la Palm para poder programar la central. El inconveniente es que quiero proteger totalmente a la Palm de tensiones que se puedan producir desde la central telefónica. Necesito ideas para comenzar el diseño de alguna interfaz protectora. 

Gracias 
César


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2006)

Si la señal DTMF la sacas de la salida de sonido de la palm lo mas fácil que puedes utilizar para aislar eléctricamente esa señal es una transformador de audio, esos son muy utilizados en los radios en la etapa de salida del amplificador para adaptar impedancias y aislar la señal que va al parlante. Prueba con un transformador de ese tipo.

Creo que también son utilizados para adaptar la impedancia de la entrada del micrófono en los preamplificador, en todo caso son muy fáciles de conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## cosimani (Ene 30, 2006)

Necesito una ayuda rápida sobre las características que hay que tener en cuenta para comprar el transformador de audio. 

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 30, 2006)

Como dice Fer, puedes probar con un amplificador de audio común de 1000 a 8 ohmios de los utilizados en radios antiguos para acoplar la salida con el parlante. Pero si quieres uno de mayores prestaciones (aunque no creo que lo necesites porque los tonos DTMF son de baja frecuencia) te recomiendo que revises las especificaciones de los transformadores que vendes estos fabricantes:

http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/
http://www.lundahl.se/

Saludos.


----------



## cosimani (Feb 1, 2006)

Me recorrí todos los negocios de electrónica y no pude conseguir nada con respecto a transformadores de audio. Trataré de sacrificar algún equipo medio viejo de música, porque según ustedes me dicen puedo encontrar alguno en las etapas de salida y entrada de micrófono. Mi pregunta ahora es: 

- si encuentro algún transformador de audio, cómo mido su impedancia, con un tester analógico puede ser???

- yo enchufé a la palm un auricular de 50 ohms y funciona bien, calculo que con uno de 32 ohms también. ¿Qué rango de impedancia de los transformadores me conviene?

Gracias
César Osimani


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Si, la impedancia la mides con el tester. Si sabes la impedancia de la central puedes buscar un transformador que se ajuste a ese parametro, en todo caso lo mejor es probar. 

Entre las relaciones que se pueden encontrar en esos transformadores estan 8:50 (ohmhm), 8:100, 8:500, 8:1000 ... y debe haber muchas mas, eso al fin y al cabo depende del circuito.

De todas formas si el transformador de no se ajusta, puedes hacer un circuito activo de amplificación y ajuste de impedancias.

Saludos.


----------

